# My new mani.



## CarolfromTX (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Absolutely love them, Carol, but I don't know what I'm lovin' more... your new nails or the backdrop!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely love them, Carol, but I don't know what I'm lovin' more... your new nails or the backdrop!


Ditto. Plus I love blue nails. Nice backdrop. It looks like it’s from a photo magazine.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Ditto. Plus I love blue nails. Nice backdrop. It looks like it’s from a photo magazine.


The blue truly is such a standout nail colour.

Very refreshing.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The blue truly is such a standout nail colour.
> 
> Very refreshing.


It is and depending on the colour and what it’s worn with, it can look very classy and fashionable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It is and depending on the colour and what it’s worn with, it can look very classy and fashionable.


I agree.

Goes so well with the colour of Carol's, skin. Looks absolutely dashing!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 5, 2020)

How do you keep your nails looking so gorgeous?  It's been months since I've had a manicure, my usual salon went bankrupt from the pandemic and a lot of others still aren't open.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2020)

You're cool, Carol!


----------



## katlupe (Aug 5, 2020)

Very pretty!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 5, 2020)

Great color!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 5, 2020)

Autumn said:


> How do you keep your nails looking so gorgeous?  It's been months since I've had a manicure, my usual salon went bankrupt from the pandemic and a lot of others still aren't open.


Why not buy some nail polish and try painting your own. You might enjoy it. 
I will say that a professional manicure usually lasts two or three times longer than a home manicure.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2020)

I could use a manicure.  My nails don't look so good.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 5, 2020)

Carol, your hands are so beautiful!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Aug 10, 2020)

Autumn said:


> How do you keep your nails looking so gorgeous?  It's been months since I've had a manicure, my usual salon went bankrupt from the pandemic and a lot of others still aren't open.


These are Colorstreet nail polish strips. My daughter does my nails every Sunday.


----------

